# Shipping to PT



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

Any good experiences with US companies to ship household goods (no furniture) and small car to Lisbon ? Trying to beat the clock since I just got residency.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Hope you've remembered to get everything listed on your certificate of baggage so you get the tax free import?


----------

